# Re-created Aerocycle



## Freqman1

It should be interesting to see what happens here. V/r Shawn


http://www.ebay.com/itm/25137380443...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_196wt_1247


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

I'll be watching that as well. I commend the seller for giving FULL dislosure on this one!


----------



## dfa242

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> ...I commend the seller for giving FULL dislosure on this one!




I was thinking the same thing - almost threw in a bid just to thank him for his honesty.


----------



## squeedals

What a tribute bike! Beautiful reproduction any way you look at it.

And happy 500 to me! Finally got off that confounded "big boys bike" !


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

squeedals said:


> What a tribute bike! Beautiful reproduction any way you look at it.
> 
> And happy 500 to me! Finally got of that confounded "big boys bike" !




I agree, it is a beautiful bike any way you look at it!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*value*

So what side of $5, 000 well it land?  I say over.....


----------



## squeedals

Hard tellin'..........wonder what his reserve is?


----------



## stoney

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> So what side of $5, 000 well it land?  I say over.....




Someone throw a $5K bid in and that will tell us, I don't have the stones to do it.


----------



## jkent

I don't have the $5K to do it. That's a lot of dough to throw at a recreation of a bike. Even the frame has been modified. And a lot of reproduction parts to be had on that bike as well. As nice as it looks it would be hard for me to bid past $3500 on it.
JKent


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jkent said:


> I don't have the $5K to do it. That's a lot of dough to throw at a recreation of a bike. Even the frame has been modified. And a lot of reproduction parts to be had on that bike as well. As nice as it looks it would be hard for me to bid past $3500 on it.
> JKent




3 might be the celling on this...and that may be a bit high...  Hardly anything on it is from an original... Frame modified?!..ill say 2500


----------



## stoney

Quas has been around bikes for years and is knowledgeable. I'm sure the bike was done as true to the real thing as he could. Right, it still is fabricated. Also, I give kudos to the seller for his forth coming about the bike. A+  I think $4K, + or - a couple of hundred.


----------



## scrubbinrims

nothing short of a masterpiece...that's amusing.

I could be wrong, but I doubt the reserve will be reached on this as the investment from the seller is hard to recouperate with so much repop, modifications, and mismatches.

Hypothetically as a potential buyer, I place the value as a summation of what is legitimate... which is the saddle, rack, and electrification of note.

I would preferentially spend my money on a condition 1 aerocycle with key original parts or rest in content at not owning this model, as I simply to not buy figments.

Chris


----------



## bike

*Only if*



stoney said:


> Someone throw a $5K bid in and that will tell us, I don't have the stones to do it.




you stand behind it.

As a long time seller this is one of the dirtiest tricks someone plays= bid to expose reserve and then retract.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

scrubbinrims said:


> nothing short of a masterpiece...that's amusing.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I doubt the reserve will be reached on this as the investment from the seller is hard to recouperate with so much repop, modifications, and mismatches.
> 
> Hypothetically as a potential buyer, I place the value as a summation of what is legitimate... which is the saddle, rack, and electrification of note.
> 
> I would preferentially spend my money on a condition 1 aerocycle with key original parts or rest in content at not owning this model, as I simply to not buy figments.
> 
> Chris




I understand what you're saying but the question that begs to be answered is this. What if a base model bicycle was bought and then upgraded to make it a deluxe model? IMO that bicycle is just as much a figment as this one. At least with this one, the seller is completely open about it where the owner of the upgraded one might not be so.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> I understand what you're saying but the question that begs to be answered is this. What if a base model bicycle was bought and then upgraded to make it a deluxe model? IMO that bicycle is just as much a figment as this one. At least with this one, the seller is completely open about it where the owner of the upgraded one might not be so.




In that case the "upgraded" bike would use non repop parts and be using og parts from that time period.......not fiberglass.... Is it already that time of the month for us to rehash this topic once again,? Haha


----------



## squeedals

Regardless of personal tastes and opinions, that bike is a beautiful reproduction of an iconic bicycle, plain and simple. As collectors, we are all different and to some, this bike doesn't fit their collecting agenda and that is OK......diversity makes the world go around. It will remain to be seen if the seller recoups his investment and who knows, on the Bay, anything can happen.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> In that case the "upgraded" bike would use non repop parts and be using og parts from that time period.......not fiberglass.... Is it already that time of the month for us to rehash this topic once again,? Haha




Sorry, I haven't been part of that discussion before.
It's still making a bicycle into something it never was and therefore (again IMO) still a figment.
I'll drop it now as I can see it may a sensitive issue but I was responding to something someone else posted.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> I understand what you're saying but the question that begs to be answered is this. What if a base model bicycle was bought and then upgraded to make it a deluxe model? IMO that bicycle is just as much a figment as this one. At least with this one, the seller is completely open about it where the owner of the upgraded one might not be so.




I'll answer the question that begs to be.

Modifying a frame to fit a tank (fake or real), using fenders (shape, style) that are not used on the endproduct model IS NOT THE SAME as using a base model frame with same year consistent SN info along with correct parts to make a deluxe model.
In essence, you are making a deluxe from the same building blocks as was done at the factory, but attention still needs to be paid on the paint and detail, which can be different on deluxe lines.

As to the seller openness, okay credit is due, but disclosure should be the standard and the argument can be made that such disclosure may be to avoid buyer dissatisfaction (return shipping, relisting, hassles) as much as satisfaction...and it's not like a collector is going to drop thousands, receive the bike and not pursue recourse on a glass tank.

Chris


----------



## stoney

bike said:


> you stand behind it.
> 
> As a long time seller this is one of the dirtiest tricks someone plays= bid to expose reserve and then retract.




I agree Paul. I wasn't suggesting that's what someone do. I didn't even think of that


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

LOL its a very nice looking bike. This guy is up the road from me in new jersey not to far... i guess lets see what it will bring in money wise!!


----------



## bricycle

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> LOL its a very nice looking bike. This guy is up the road from me in new jersey not to far... i guess lets see what it will bring in money wise!!




wish I knew you were from Joysee, I would have asked you for a pick-up favor...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

bricycle said:


> wish I knew you were from Joysee, I would have asked you for a pick-up favor...[/QUO
> 
> Yes i live in new jersey or joysee lol!! I live in the middle off everything technical South jersey at the Jersey shore. I live 45 minutes from NYC and newark nj. Why what where you looking to buy? Oh FYI clean out your inbox it says its full Bricycle!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

being the father of two such "Upgraded" bikes, I'm getting a kick out of this thread. until you undertake one of these type projects you have no idea just how much work it is!
to me, it all hinges on how faithful to the original the job has been done. if it is correct looking to the point that no one will be able to tell, then it should have the respect of being a job well done. it's only real downer is the glass tank.
what cracks me up is all of the people who are not even in the same league with this bike talking it down. if you don't want to step up for a bike like this go back and keep grumbling while you polish your Murray Monterey.
I've said it before, and I'll say it again, though you may not think it's worth it, I wouldn't sell one of mine for any less than what a real one goes for! in the mean time this guy and I are the proud owners of what amounts to a bike you'll never own. when you're riding down the beach, real isn't really as important as you think it is.

shall we discuss how ugly the Hope Diamond is?


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes

37fleetwood said:


> being the father of two such "Upgraded" bikes, I'm getting a kick out of this thread. until you undertake one of these type projects you have no idea just how much work it is!
> to me, it all hinges on how faithful to the original the job has been done. if it is correct looking to the point that no one will be able to tell, then it should have the respect of being a job well done. it's only real downer is the glass tank.
> what cracks me up is all of the people who are not even in the same league with this bike talking it down. if you don't want to step up for a bike like this go back and keep grumbling while you polish your Murray Monterey.
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, though you may not think it's worth it, I wouldn't sell one of mine for any less than what a real one goes for! in the mean time this guy and I are the proud owners of what amounts to a bike you'll never own. when you're riding down the beach, real isn't really as important as you think it is.
> 
> shall we discuss how ugly the Hope Diamond is?



I hope you're not referring to me in your answer. If so, you missed my entire point. I think the bike is beautiful and extremely well done. I am also appreciative that the owner is giving full disclosure. 
I don't have a problem with either upgrading or fabricating a tribute bike But I do wonder why some feel it's ok to upgrade and turn a bicycle into something it never was yet look down their nose at this one.


----------



## jkent

37fleetwood said:


> being the father of two such "Upgraded" bikes, I'm getting a kick out of this thread. until you undertake one of these type projects you have no idea just how much work it is!
> to me, it all hinges on how faithful to the original the job has been done. if it is correct looking to the point that no one will be able to tell, then it should have the respect of being a job well done. it's only real downer is the glass tank.
> what cracks me up is all of the people who are not even in the same league with this bike talking it down. if you don't want to step up for a bike like this go back and keep grumbling while you polish your Murray Monterey.
> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, though you may not think it's worth it, I wouldn't sell one of mine for any less than what a real one goes for! *in the mean time this guy and I are the proud owners of what amounts to a bike you'll never own.[/U]* when you're riding down the beach, real isn't really as important as you think it is.
> 
> shall we discuss how ugly the Hope Diamond is?





  wow


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan

A reproduction is something anyone could have if they had the money and they could be built all day long. The "real McCoy" is harder to come by. The value of an original is based on it's rarity. The value of a reproduction is based on the labor and cost of materials it took to make it. A spot on reproduction may look nice but it's not impressive for the same reasons an original is. I'm no more impressed with a reproduction Aerocycle than I am an A/C Cobra kit car. It's a nice looking fake and that's all there is to it. However, all that really matters is that you enjoy the bike you have. I don't have a single bike because I think it will impress someone else. All my bikes are entirely for MY enjoyment. A copy is a copy whether it's professionally fabricated or mass produced. A clone is a slightly different story. Taking a base model frame and adding all the correct and original accoutrements for it to pass as a rare bike is just as nice as having the "real "McCoy." Short of verifying the serial number, it's as original as a complete, barn fresh bike. Spend your money how you like. Enjoy your bikes for your own reasons, original or not. I've got to put a new master link on my Murray Monterey.


----------



## Freqman1

Gotta disagree with you Scott on this one. I've been to the Museum of Natural History (part of the Smithsonian) a number of times and have seen the Hope Diamond in person. I am not a fan of colorless diamonds but truly exceptional colored diamonds such as the Hope are a different story. The gem and mineral display in the adjoining room is breathtaking as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## jim wayne

*aero*

Ya thats a nice bike! i did one in black and silver.
 I sold it at the Chehalis swapmeet for 2k plus buyer thru in a nice orig. blue Columbia 5 star boys.
Back then the real deal was about 5k. (1980s)


----------



## 37fleetwood

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> I hope you're not referring to me in your answer. If so, you missed my entire point. I think the bike is beautiful and extremely well done. I am also appreciative that the owner is giving full disclosure.
> I don't have a problem with either upgrading or fabricating a tribute bike But I do wonder why some feel it's ok to upgrade and turn a bicycle into something it never was yet look down their nose at this one.




well then you must know I wasn't talking about you.  more of an opinion of the overall tone of this thread.



jkent said:


> wow



I think you've mis-understood me. do you have $10,000 to drop on a real top shelf bike? me neither! so I have built my own to very exacting specifications. anyone who wouldn't accept mine, when there are a very few real ones in the world, will simply never own one.


----------



## kccomet

some of you guys are such bike snobs,so arrogant. you must use the garage because your head wont fit through the front door. no im not talking about anyone special. i really find it funny. ok its back to work on my monterey and free spirits, and yes the aerocycle looks pretty good, to bad i cant afford one.


----------



## 37fleetwood

kccomet said:


> some of you guys are such bike snobs,so arrogant. you must use the garage because your head wont fit through the front door. no im not talking about anyone special. i really find it funny. ok its back to work on my monterey and free spirits, and yes the aerocycle looks pretty good, to bad i cant afford one.




Don't shoot, I'm on your side!
I'm no snob, I ride my "Recreations" with pride, and have only a few hundred dollars into them (of course I have a few hundred hours into them as well!) and they're no trailer queens, they get ridden! sadly they're no beauties either.
my real point is you guys shouldn't knock something that obviously took someone a long time and attention to detail to build. it is a beautiful bike, and looking at it closely there are aspects of this Aerocycle recration that most people miss, but the experts will notice as being not only correct, but nicely executed. I've even talked to one who was telling me that the frame may very well be a real Aerocycle frame, and he owns one!


----------



## bike

*When you are in it thoudands of hours and XXXthousands of dollars*



kccomet said:


> some of you guys are such bike snobs,so arrogant. you must use the garage because your head wont fit through the front door. no im not talking about anyone special. i really find it funny. ok its back to work on my monterey and free spirits, and yes the aerocycle looks pretty good, to bad i cant afford one.




you do get get somewhat jaded- I think that is natural


----------



## traveler11

*April fools*

I remember not to long ago when I went on a mad tear looking for a fleetwood , and as I was looking through the old threads . I found one Scott had written , about recreating and selling fleetwood frames . Needless to say I was ready to order sent a pm had the check written .....
For the next few days I spent trying to locate that thread and when I finally did I realized it was an Aprils fools joke ..........maybe I felt a little stupid sure , but I would still today write the check . And would have been proud to own it , and yes ride it . 
We got a lot of strong opinions on this forum , can be quite entertaining , you do need to be thick skinned when you ask for an opinion or don't ask .as for the aero cycle  nice bike , and Scott when you are ready to make that fleetwood frame , let me know ......I won't tell a soul

Have a great day 

Robert


----------



## slick

Real or fake??? If it looks the part and you can't afford the real deal, do it. My Speedline has a repop steel tank, repop bars, one off hand made aluminum guard, repop tomahawk. Do i care? No, I ride my bike. EVERYWHERE. And as stated before, most of the people that talk down on repop can't even afford the repop or the real one.

That Aerocycle looke the part overall. The only part that sucks is the fact that the door isn't functional on the tank. Other then that, i would bet 90% of the people out there that RIDE there bikes wouldn't notice the unobvious repop parts. The only part people would knock would be the tank. How many of you can identify real aerocycle fenders? Or the real frame after bondo and paint? Or if the lens is glass or not? I think the bike is worth a solid $3k to someone that really wants one of these and can't find an original. Better yet, how many originals are for sale? Unless you have some connections in the bike hobby, Aerocycles don't just fall off trees or show up on ebay every few months. 

And as for the seller, i praise you to the fullest for disclosing damn near every inch of the bikes parts that are repop as well as it's history of it. A+ seller right there. Will he get what he has inot it? Probably not. But who gets out what they have into anything these days? How many of you out there have a strret rod or muscle car that someone else restored? You probably have a good $40k or more into it, when it hits the chopping block will you get the $40k+ you want for it? I highly doubt it unless the car is exactly what the buyer has been looking for in paint color, motor, interior and rims. Finding that perfect combo to appeal to everyone is impossible.


----------



## squeedals

Hey....this is the same crowd that pays over $200 for a wrench........I almost spelled it "wench".....whoops


----------



## scrubbinrims

I use butter in my mac and cheese never margarine, prefer analog records over digital remastering, and although large fake boobs can be fun, again...not the same as the real thing.
I collect and admire the authentic article, always will and I have ZERO desire to have a bicycle as this to peacock in public regardless of the model's desirability.
As I said previously, I would rather not have a figment and respect the fact that some bicycles are rare and probably will never own in my lifetime.
The point I was making is that although there is a lot of work invested in these endeavors, the money is generally not recovered as they are personalized and have a lower value ceiling inevitably compared to the purchase of an original.
So, does this make me a snob or do like minded folk contribute to the hobby in a way so that others can see how classic bicycle were actually designed beyond artistic renderings?
Chris


----------



## jkent

So what your saying is if you don't have the bank roll to purchase a $10,000 -$15,000 bike you should just keep your mouth shut on even a repop of the $10k bike? WOW if that aint just a b****. So I guess we should all start posting how much we have in our bank accounts now just so we can give our opinion on a bike. Come on really????? My god I hope your not broke.... No need to even reply. 
Well I can tell you now if I were so in mind to do so I CAN and WOULD purchase a completely original museum quality Aerocycle.
Yep the bank roll is that big. Now can I give my real opinion???
That statement by you is just completely inconsiderate and really ugly. I really don't think some people think about what they type before they hit the send button.   
This is all just to damn funny to me, and really disappointing that some of the people of this forum think this way. 
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder

jkent said:


> So what your saying is if you don't have the bank roll to purchase a $10,000 -$15,000 bike you should just keep your mouth shut on even a repop of the $10k bike? WOW if that aint just a b****. So I guess we should all start posting how much we have in our bank accounts now just so we can give our opinion on a bike. Come on really????? My god I hope your not broke.... No need to even reply.
> Well I can tell you now if I were so in mind to do so I CAN and WOULD purchase a completely original museum quality Aerocycle.
> Yep the bank roll is that big. Now can I give my real opinion???
> That statement by you is just completely inconsiderate and really ugly. I really don't think some people think about what they type before they hit the send button.
> This is all just to damn funny to me, and really disappointing that some of the people of this forum think this way.
> JKent




Is this in response to what Scrubbinrims just wrote?  I totally agreed with his comment and didn't see where he made any suggestion of these accusations your making.  Its a nice recreation, I have no desire to own it.


----------



## jkent

I'm talking about the comments about other people having opinions that can't even afford a repop bike let alone an original.
I find it insulting and ridicules.
jkent


----------



## Gary Mc

*MY OPINION ON THIS THREAD & THE CABE IN GENERAL*

Give an opinion on anything you want to, we live in a free speech country last time I checked
Buy what YOU like & can afford
Don't worry about what others think of your purchases OR opinions, they are yours not theirs
Don't expect everyone on here to agree with you, everyone has different likes & preferences as this thread CLEARLY demonstrates
For a long life on the CABE, have backbone because you will at times be disagreed with and you will get your feelings hurt. People will at times disappoint you.
Avoid the Break Room unless you have a very strong backbone because this country is now 50%/50% on opinions involved there and the CABE seems to follow that 50/50 split
*ON THIS AEROCYCLE*

I love it, original or not, but I LOVE Slick's Shelby Speedline Airflow & I love Scott's Huffman creations and I love Doug's purpose built riders among others.  Slick's Shelby is one of the sweetest bike's on the planet to me but that is MY opinion that I do not expect everyone to agree with.  This Aerocycle is a Sweet bike to me as well, I do not anticipate everyone on here to agree with that nor do I care if they do or not, everyone forms their own opinions.  Hell, 99.999999% of the country would think it's real.
Not everyone can have or afford some of these bikes, recreations are fine by me as long as they advertised as such.  This seller did that.  Some who can afford it would never spend big dollars on this or any bike preferring cheepers models & their money in their pocket.

We are a diverse bunch so don't everyone get you panties in a bunch because you are disagreed with.  One of my favorite bikes I own is a 1961 Huffy custom most people on here would not give the time of day to look at but I don't care because I love it.  Most of us have different likes to say the least.
*
OK, Blast away*


----------



## bikewhorder

Gary Mc said:


> *MY OPINION ON THIS THREAD & THE CABE IN GENERAL*
> 
> Give an opinion on anything you want to, we live in a free speech country last time I checked
> Buy what YOU like & can afford
> Don't worry about what others think of your purchases OR opinions, they are yours not theirs
> Don't expect everyone on here to agree with you, everyone has different likes & preferences as this thread CLEARLY demonstrates
> For a long life on the CABE, have backbone because you will at times be disagreed with and you will get your feelings hurt. People will at times disappoint you.
> Avoid the Break Room unless you have a very strong backbone because this country is now 50%/50% on opinions involved there and the CABE seems to follow that 50/50 split
> *ON THIS AEROCYCLE*
> 
> I love it, original or not, but I LOVE Slick's Shelby Speedline Airflow & I love Scott's Huffman creations and I love Doug's purpose built riders among others.  Slick's Shelby is one of the sweetest bike's on the planet to me but that is MY opinion that I do not expect everyone to agree with.  This Aerocycle is a Sweet bike to me as well, I do not anticipate everyone on here to agree with that nor do I care if they do or not, everyone forms their own opinions.  Hell, 99.999999% of the country would think it's real.
> Not everyone can have or afford some of these bikes, recreations are fine by me as long as they advertised as such.  This seller did that.  Some who can afford it would never spend big dollars on this or any bike preferring cheepers models & their money in their pocket.
> 
> We are a diverse bunch so don't everyone get you panties in a bunch because you are disagreed with.  One of my favorite bikes I own is a 1961 Huffy custom most people on here would not give the time of day to look at but I don't care because I love it.  Most of us have different likes to say the least.
> *
> OK, Blast away*




I still don't see where someone was saying someone else's opinion was irrelevant?  Oh and I think your 50/50 split estimate for the cabe is way off.


----------



## ohdeebee

I totally agree with Scrubbinrims on this one. A huge part of this hobby, to me at least, is the hunt, the chase and the satisfaction of finding something. I get a genuine rush when I come across something and am able to strike a deal. Anybody can pay for something but its not the same as doing the work, acquiring the knowledge and making the personal connections in this hobby. That is what I enjoy about old bikes, not simply _having _something.


----------



## dougfisk

bikewhorder said:


> ...Its a nice recreation, I have no desire to own it.




That's OK to say isn't it?  I also have no impulse to critique anybody who does want to own it.  Go ahead, like it, buy it;  I'll talk to you about it, study it, learn what I can, ride with you, and even ride it if you let me...  

... And be GLAD that you don't have some of us bidding against you! :eek:


----------



## bricycle

dougfisk said:


> That's OK to say isn't it?  I also have no impulse to critique anybody who does want to own it.  Go ahead, like it, buy it;  I'll talk to you about it, study it, learn what I can, ride with you, and even ride it if you let me...




cistern said!


----------



## slick

Gary Mc said:


> *MY OPINION ON THIS THREAD & THE CABE IN GENERAL*
> 
> Give an opinion on anything you want to, we live in a free speech country last time I checked
> Buy what YOU like & can afford
> Don't worry about what others think of your purchases OR opinions, they are yours not theirs
> Don't expect everyone on here to agree with you, everyone has different likes & preferences as this thread CLEARLY demonstrates
> For a long life on the CABE, have backbone because you will at times be disagreed with and you will get your feelings hurt. People will at times disappoint you.
> Avoid the Break Room unless you have a very strong backbone because this country is now 50%/50% on opinions involved there and the CABE seems to follow that 50/50 split
> *ON THIS AEROCYCLE*
> 
> I love it, original or not, but I LOVE Slick's Shelby Speedline Airflow & I love Scott's Huffman creations and I love Doug's purpose built riders among others.  Slick's Shelby is one of the sweetest bike's on the planet to me but that is MY opinion that I do not expect everyone to agree with.  This Aerocycle is a Sweet bike to me as well, I do not anticipate everyone on here to agree with that nor do I care if they do or not, everyone forms their own opinions.  Hell, 99.999999% of the country would think it's real.
> Not everyone can have or afford some of these bikes, recreations are fine by me as long as they advertised as such.  This seller did that.  Some who can afford it would never spend big dollars on this or any bike preferring cheepers models & their money in their pocket.
> 
> We are a diverse bunch so don't everyone get you panties in a bunch because you are disagreed with.  One of my favorite bikes I own is a 1961 Huffy custom most people on here would not give the time of day to look at but I don't care because I love it.  Most of us have different likes to say the least.
> *
> OK, Blast away*






Gary, thanks so much for the kind words about my Speedline. I LOVE the heck out of it too. Funny part is that even though it is repop, it still almost adds up to the price of an original. The parts are extremely hard to find and repopping parts takes talent as well as time which adds up to a hefty dollar amount also. The guard on that bike was the only one that the extremely gifted fabricator decided to build. Will he make another? I highly doubt it. So it by itself is my most treasured possesion in my entire collection. The tig welds on the back side are beautiful as well as the 2 indented character lines done on a bead roller. It is a work of art for sure. 

Since i do fabrication, body, and paint work for a living, a give a huge amount of credit to anyone who attempts to duplicate anything at all. It is no easy task. It's a labor of love that takes a lot of patience. 

All i do know is that i would ride that Aerocycle until the tires were bald and love every second of it. To me the enjoyment i get out of classic bikes is seeing the general public stop to look, take pictures, and reminisce what they had as a child. And to here their stories about their old bike is a great thing also. So go out and ride those vintage bikes!


----------



## SirMike1983

slick said:


> Gary, thanks so much for the kind words about my Speedline. I LOVE the heck out of it too. Funny part is that even though it is repop, it still almost adds up to the price of an original. The parts are extremely hard to find and repopping parts takes talent as well as time which adds up to a hefty dollar amount also. The guard on that bike was the only one that the extremely gifted fabricator decided to build. Will he make another? I highly doubt it. So it by itself is my most treasured possesion in my entire collection. The tig welds on the back side are beautiful as well as the 2 indented character lines done on a bead roller. It is a work of art for sure.
> 
> Since i do fabrication, body, and paint work for a living, a give a huge amount of credit to anyone who attempts to duplicate anything at all. It is no easy task. It's a labor of love that takes a lot of patience.
> 
> All i do know is that i would ride that Aerocycle until the tires were bald and love every second of it. To me the enjoyment i get out of classic bikes is seeing the general public stop to look, take pictures, and reminisce what they had as a child. And to here their stories about their old bike is a great thing also. So go out and ride those vintage bikes!





To me, the bicycle is a working machine. Everything I own I ride. If I don't ride it, I sell it. If someone else wants to go the reproduction route, build it, and ride it, then fine. Some people get their kicks out of the hunt, some out of collecting, and some out of building a custom or reproduction. I get mine out of that moment when I complete my work on a bike and I take that first spin around the block. Sometimes it's on a ballooner, sometimes an old American lightweight, and sometimes it's on a 1970s "common as dirt" Raleigh 3-speed. There are times when I think there's too much drama generated about this stuff. Life is too short for that, especially if you've got a bike and nice bit of road ready for you.


----------



## squeedals

*The general consensus*

I've been following this post since the beginning and it's easy to see that tastes and collecting styles are as diverse as the members of the CABE. The one thing we ALL have in common is our passion for old and yes, new bikes of every shape, year, model, company and the list goes on and that is why we are here, is it not.......? To share, compare, buy, sell, trade, bitch, joke, poke and even debate and occasionally, get peeved a little or even a lot  But the beauty here is that we all respect each other because not everyone collects what we collect. Before I started down this road, I had no idea that sites like this even existed! Old bikes were just......old bikes to me, hardly ever saw them and I was content to just collect old cars and trucks. Then I bought an old farm house and in the barn loft was the 39 Hawthorne and from then on I was hooked. This site has been a God send for me and I'm sure many of you feel the same way and new and old members make this a great place to learn and share our love of bicycles. 

I think the gentleman who built this gem and I see is a devoted CABE member too, said it quite well in the post above........a labor of love. I've restored 5 bikes in the last two years and I know exactly where he is coming from and that is a very fulfilling and rewarding feeling, to spend countless hours on a project and when you are done......stand back and admire your work and this bike is a prime example, no matter what you want to call it. The question was a good one.......and we all chimed in with many different points of view, but I highly doubt anyone here would say this creation is not a work of art, for arts sake and talent in that creation. 

Don


----------



## airflo11

*Did it sell?*

Did this one meet its reserve anyone know?


----------



## squeedals

airflo11 said:


> Did this one meet its reserve anyone know?




It did not........


----------



## Oldnut

*Aero cycle*

I put 2000 on it didn't make reserve


----------



## squeedals

Oldnut said:


> I put 2000 on it didn't make reserve




I'm guessing the magic number was $2500


----------



## MarkFI

*Real or Fake*



slick said:


> Real or fake??? If it looks the part and you can't afford the real deal, do it. My Speedline has a repop steel tank, repop bars, one off hand made aluminum guard, repop tomahawk. Do i care? No, I ride my bike. EVERYWHERE. And as stated before, most of the people that talk down on repop can't even afford the repop or the real one.
> 
> That Aerocycle looke the part overall. The only part that sucks is the fact that the door isn't functional on the tank. Other then that, i would bet 90% of the people out there that RIDE there bikes wouldn't notice the unobvious repop parts. The only part people would knock would be the tank. How many of you can identify real aerocycle fenders? Or the real frame after bondo and paint? Or if the lens is glass or not? I think the bike is worth a solid $3k to someone that really wants one of these and can't find an original. Better yet, how many originals are for sale? Unless you have some connections in the bike hobby, Aerocycles don't just fall off trees or show up on ebay every few months.
> 
> And as for the seller, i praise you to the fullest for disclosing damn near every inch of the bikes parts that are repop as well as it's history of it. A+ seller right there. Will he get what he has inot it? Probably not. But who gets out what they have into anything these days? How many of you out there have a strret rod or muscle car that someone else restored? You probably have a good $40k or more into it, when it hits the chopping block will you get the $40k+ you want for it? I highly doubt it unless the car is exactly what the buyer has been looking for in paint color, motor, interior and rims. Finding that perfect combo to appeal to everyone is impossible.




Real or Fake? I am the owner of the Reproduction Aero Cycle.  Thank you all for praise of the bike and my (true ) description.  Now the answers. The first time I listed this bike, I had a reserve of $3200.  I pulled that value based on the original parts that were found on the bike and the overall look and feel of the market.I just re-joined the Cabe because someone told me it was getting bashed on the Forum, but after reading most of the posts, I don't feel that is the case at all.   The 2nd listing, I dropped the reserve to $2500.  Ebay has some new steep fees for reserve auctions, so my third and final auction does not have a reserve, but it does have a starting bid of the highest bid that was posted in the last 2 auctions. $2,000.  Ebay sets the market.  If sold, it will be the first time I have lost $$ on a bike or part in 20 years that I have been collecting.   Someone compared it to a muscle car and that's accurate.  Don't mistake this bike for my collection. I have some very nice original bikes and some very special restored bikes.  I sold a bike on ebay almost 3 years ago a, 36 Orig Jewell Tank Autocycle, icheck it out, it ranks number 7 of the all time most expensive bikes sold on ebay.  http://www.whatsellsbest.com/top-te...ds/top-ten-bicycle-auctions-sold-on-ebay.html The Auto was a very nice bike, I knew the value was going high because, I always post my cell and the offers just kept pouring in.  I let the auction run its course.  The Aero is different, I commissioned the build because I loved the look 
and feel of the bike, it also fit my display area of pre war Schwinn Bikes. Quas is a trusted friend and a true bicycle guru.   Was it a good buy? It served it's purpose.  We all buy and build bicycles we love for all the same reasons. This was a bike (Real or Fake) that I knew I would never find or own,  so I had a very close copy built.  Enjoy your bikes.  Thanks   Mark 609-707-1176


----------



## Spence36

Right on !!!! To all !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## slick

MarkFI said:


> Real or Fake? I am the owner of the Reproduction Aero Cycle.  Thank you all for praise of the bike and my (true ) description.  Now the answers. The first time I listed this bike, I had a reserve of $3200.  I pulled that value based on the original parts that were found on the bike and the overall look and feel of the market.I just re-joined the Cabe because someone told me it was getting bashed on the Forum, but after reading most of the posts, I don't feel that is the case at all.   The 2nd listing, I dropped the reserve to $2500.  Ebay has some new steep fees for reserve auctions, so my third and final auction does not have a reserve, but it does have a starting bid of the highest bid that was posted in the last 2 auctions. $2,000.  Ebay sets the market.  If sold, it will be the first time I have lost $$ on a bike or part in 20 years that I have been collecting.   Someone compared it to a muscle car and that's accurate.  Don't mistake this bike for my collection. I have some very nice original bikes and some very special restored bikes.  I sold a bike on ebay almost 3 years ago a, 36 Orig Jewell Tank Autocycle, icheck it out, it ranks number 7 of the all time most expensive bikes sold on ebay.  http://www.whatsellsbest.com/top-te...ds/top-ten-bicycle-auctions-sold-on-ebay.html The Auto was a very nice bike, I knew the value was going high because, I always post my cell and the offers just kept pouring in.  I let the auction run its course.  The Aero is different, I commissioned the build because I loved the look
> and feel of the bike, it also fit my display area of pre war Schwinn Bikes. Quas is a trusted friend and a true bicycle guru.   Was it a good buy? It served it's purpose.  We all buy and build bicycles we love for all the same reasons. This was a bike (Real or Fake) that I knew I would never find or own,  so I had a very close copy built.  Enjoy your bikes.  Thanks   Mark 609-707-1176






Mark, I can't honestly believe that your bike hasn't sold at $2k opening bid??? That is an extremely low price for a fully restored bike. The paint and chrome are a fortune alone. I do classic car restoration, and just the materials are an arm and a leg and most of the general public don't really know how much this stuff costs if they use rattle can krylon from orchard supply for their restoration. Your bike has a proffesional restoration done to it and is well worth the asking price. If i had the $2k asking price on ebay, i'd buy it right now! It looks incredible. Maybe after i finish a few side jobs in the next month or so i'll hit you up if you still have it by then?  Thanks for chiming in here,Chris


----------

